# eliminare file inutili

## manang

come faccio ad eliminare file inutili che sono stati creati dal sistema?mi ha occupato tutto l'hard disk. c'è qualche plug in? non vorrei eliminare file vitali...grazie mille

----------

## silvius

Quali sono i file che ritieni inutili ?

Riempito quanto ?

Saluto

----------

## Elbryan

mi associo pure io ed aggiungo ad esempio pacchetti di portage non piu' utilizzati..

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

C'è qualche programma per eliminare files di sistema non registrati, ma ti consiglio di usarlo con moltissima cautela e soprattutto di non fidarti di quello che vuole fare lui: se ti sembra che un file possa essere qualcosa di importante, non cancellarlo.

Lo script si chiama findcruft trovi informazioni qui. Ce ne sono molti altri che troverai cercando la keyword "cruft".

Mi sembra che esistano svariate migliaia di topic simili; nessuno più usa la ricerca nel forum, come vorrebbero le linee guida?

Ciao.

----------

## manang

file temporanei in genere...pieno al 100%...

----------

## Luca89

Controlla che non occupino troppo /var/log, /tmp e /var/tmp. Se occupano troppo spazio evidentemente ci sarà qualcosa da cancellare.

----------

## manang

ci sono file particolari di questi file che non posso cancellare?oppure posso cancellare tranquillamente?grazie...

----------

## Luca89

 *manang wrote:*   

> ci sono file particolari di questi file che non posso cancellare?oppure posso cancellare tranquillamente?grazie...

 

/tmp puoi pulirla tranquillamente (a sistema spento), stessa cosa per /var/tmp, /var/log invece devi fare più attenzione. Il problema più comunque in quest'ultima directory è un file /var/log/messages che non viene cancellato a tempi regolari e quindi continua a crescere, in tal caso prova un po' a configurare logrotate.

----------

## manang

posso sapere cosa vuol dire a sistema spento? non ho capito...grazie

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *manang wrote:*   

> ci sono file particolari di questi file che non posso cancellare?oppure posso cancellare tranquillamente?grazie...

 

/tmp e /var/tmp le puoi ripulire completamente a meno che non ci salvi tu dentro qualcosa che vuoi tenere, tipo immagini di qualche ciddi o cose del genere; se non sbaglio c'e' anche un fili init di gentoo per la pulizia automatica del contenuto di queste due cartelle all'avvio. Inoltre puoi svuotare la cartella /usr/portage/distfiles che contiene i sorgenti scaricati (cancellala se hai una adsl o un altro modo veloce per recuperare i sorgenti in caso di bisogno!).

Per il resto dipende molto da come e' mantenuta la tua macchina: quanti kernel usi? se ne usi uno solo puoi cancellare tutte le vecchie versioni tramite portage e poi puoi cancellare i vari moduli compilati in /lib/modules/kernel_non_utilizzati e via cosi'.

Ciao

----------

## Luca89

 *manang wrote:*   

> posso sapere cosa vuol dire a sistema spento? non ho capito...grazie

 

Alcuni programmi che tieni avviati potrebbero tenere dei file temporanei in /tmp, quindi se fai la pulizia da livecd è meglio.

----------

## manang

ma è normale che si riempe fino a questo punto di file spazzatura?a questo punto non è meglio genstito il problema windows?ciao

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Se la tua macchina e' pienadi spazzatura e' solamente perche' non e' ben configurata, con gli appositi tool riesci a contenere tutti i log e a non avere un sacco di file inutili sul tuo computer.

----------

## manang

preferisco che il problema sia della mia macchina, così vorrà dire che prima o poi si aggiusterà il tutto....da cosa devo partire per configurare bene quello che dici?grazie

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

per i log c'e' logrotate nel caso in cui /var/log sia enorme o troppo grossa per i tuoi gusti, per pulire /tmp all'avvio guarda in /etc/conf.d/bootmisc se non sbaglio, poi non so che altro tipo di spazzatura hai sul tuo computer, sorgenti vecchi? come detto prima puoi cancellarli! kernel che non usi? tutte le cartelle di configurazione dei programmi che non usi piu' nella tua home? Se pensi che non ti servano rimuovile! E via cosi' di seguito.

----------

## djinnZ

per pulire tmp all'avvio devi impostare WIPE_TMP="yes" in /etc/conf.d/bootmisc, logrotate è un obbligo attenzione a findcruft che tende a fare casino se hai la il link /usr/doc->/usr/share/doc e /usr/X11R6->.. e simili e non considera i file installati dallo stage tipo fix_libtool etc. nulla che non sia facile risolvere ma richiede molta attenzione e pazienza.

Per /var/tmp il problema più grosso sono gli emerge falliti ma ti conviene ricordarti di lanciare un rm -Rf /var/tmp/portage manualmente di quando in quando.

Se usi parecchio la stampante come me ci sono i /var/spool/cups/c* che potrebbero diventare fastidiosi

----------

